
GitLab Runner 1.1 with Autoscaling - sytse
https://about.gitlab.com/2016/03/29/gitlab-runner-1-1-released/?
======
sytse
We're very excited about allowing people to easily parallelize and scale their
tests. Less waiting for CI for finish! AMA

~~~
cm3
Does GitLab runner imply that I can move my open source projects to GitLab
free edition and have integrated CI without the need to sign up at Travis-CI
AND also including Windows support? That would be spectacular.

~~~
ayufan
Currently Shared Runners offer only Linux-based builds. We can introduce
extensions to that offering at some point.

The Linux-based Shared Runners are free for everyone, including for private
projects.

~~~
asteadman
This is only tangentially related, but information on the runtime environment
of gitlab.com's shared runners is a little obtuse. Is using a shared runner
with a private repository a no-go if I want to keep my repo private? All I can
find is the cryptic warning "GitLab Runners do not offer secure isolation
between projects that they do builds for. You are TRUSTING all GitLab users
who can push code to project A, B or C to run shell scripts on the machine
hosting runner X." I take this to mean that I have to trust everyone who can
push code to the shared runner, which for all intents and purposes is anyone
with a gitlab account.

~~~
ayufan
This was problem in the past. Since we use Docker we have fairly good
separation of builds. You are not able to fetch someone other source unless
you find or use linux kernel exploit. This will get improved further with
upcoming upgrades to shared runners offering: [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-
com/www-gitlab-com/merge_requests/...](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-com/www-
gitlab-com/merge_requests/1722). Most likely we will run the builds only once
on the VM.

~~~
sytse
We'll improve the warning with this updated information
[https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/issues/14732](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ce/issues/14732)

------
toddkazakov
It's a pity that you specify the docker image in the runner configuration.
Wouldn't it be better if this is specified in the build file in the repo?

~~~
andridk
I have a per-job image specified in my build files. As I understand it, the
runner image is just the default.

~~~
ayufan
Exactly. The image specified during registration is the default one.

You can override the image globally in .gitlab-ci.yml or on per-job basis.
Full flexibility here :)

------
hanikesn
What about using kubernetes for running gitlab ci?

~~~
sytse
That would be awesome. But a merge request we had for that added a lot of
dependencies to GitLab Runner. So we're still thinking about the best way.
Suggestions are welcome. BTW Deploy to Kubernetes is easy via
[https://about.gitlab.com/2016/03/22/gitlab-8-6-released/](https://about.gitlab.com/2016/03/22/gitlab-8-6-released/)

